# How Often Should A T's Tank Be Cleaned Out?



## RockMafia93 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi! 

I'm completely new to this Tarantula thing, and I had a question. How often should a Tarantula's tank ideally be cleaned out? I'm talking about replacing the substrate/washing out terrarium/etc. etc. She's a Chilean Rose, if that makes a difference. I don't want it to get too dirty in there, but I also don't want to stress her out by cleaning out her tank too frequently, either. Any opinions on the subjuct would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!  

-RM93


----------



## Misty Day (Dec 30, 2014)

Unless an infestation of mites breaks out, I wouldn't ever clean out a t's cage. I know people who've had a spider on the same substrate for years. Cleaning out a tank is a big thing for t's. They're put into a completely new enviroment and being that they're mostly blind, they feel uncomfortable being put into a place that they're unfamiliar with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tonypace2009 (Jan 1, 2015)

All but my slings I keep dry substrate so all I do is spot clean my enclosures. Whenever they keep dumping there water dish just move dish and stir up substrate so wet substrate is exposed to air and it will dry back out. Tarantula poo on the walls I use a piece of wooden Dowl and tie Cotten balls to the end and spray with warm water to reach all nooks and crannies of enclosure walls   This step is for my benefit not the tarantula they don't mind poo on the wall. As long as you don't have mites or ants I can't think of a reason to totally clean substrate. They don't like there homes rearranged. Pick out uneaten feeders and boluses and when opportunity arises molts anything that might attract flies or mold. Tarantulas are easy to keep happy


----------

